# Macabi vs. Cavs: NBA TV 7 et time(10 minutes)



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Another chance for you guys to drag out the Lebronze nickname. Will one of Europe's best, be able to defeat the symbol for all that europeans hate about the NBA?

Find out. Tune in. Drop out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

imperial-america basketball sucks. best basketball is in europe. best players, teams, jerseys, cities and countries. oh yeah, we have more culture!!!!
oh yeah, macabi will win by 45 points!!!
[/sarcasm] :laugh: 

anyways....i really dont care about the results, but if the Cavs lose, watch out for the haterz^^


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew Gooden is pwning Macabi.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DKaiser said:


> Don't worry, folks. There'd be more of these Le-Bronze moments to come...and I'll be :banana: and :cheers: to you.
> 
> :biggrin:


By Lebronze moment did you mean kicking Macabi's *** in only 3 quarters of work?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> By Lebronze moment did you mean kicking Macabi's *** in only 3 quarters of work?


really? omg, what a shocker! an NBA team beating the all-mighty Macabi in a exhibition game!! yikes. i guess this means we have surpassed these Euro teams :clown:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> really? omg, what a shocker! an NBA team beating the all-mighty Macabi in a exhibition game!! yikes. i guess this means we have surpassed these Euro teams :clown:


It's just funny that it's Lebron's team that did it, because his name has become synomous with "inferior to european" by some of the local xenophobes. I mean, if they can't even beat Lebronze when he only plays 3 quarters of basketball, in the preseason, with no other all-stars on his team....then wow.

Blegh. Gio, why is it only the nice international posters come out when they lose? Sigh.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> It's just funny that it's Lebron's team that did it, because his name has become synomous with "inferior to european" by some of the local xenophobes. I mean, if they can't even beat Lebronze when he only plays 3 quarters of basketball, in the preseason, with no other all-stars on his team....then wow.
> 
> Blegh. * Gio, why is it only the nice international posters come out when they lose?* Sigh.


cuz theyre cool guys. they dont constantly bash american teams/players like these other haterz. sure we might have our flaws, but it doesnt mean you *only* come in here and spew your venom when an american team loses to a foreign team and then giving a political spin to their comments with a dash of stereotyping. i dont have respect for those.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

How many games is it now that international teams have won playing NBA rules?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

scooter said:


> How many games is it now that international teams have won playing NBA rules?


watch out man, its going to be another "lame excuse". lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

scooter said:


> How many games is it now that international teams have won playing NBA rules?


That would be zero (possibly 1, not sure if Maccabi/Toronto was played uner NBA rules?)

Without the ability to came a defender in the middle of the lane, these Int'l teams have no chance. 

Let Maccabi or another top Euro team play a pure zone though and it's a different story.


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> By Lebronze moment did you mean kicking Macabi's *** in only 3 quarters of work?


You got me there. :clap: 

I did say that, for European clubs playing against individual NBA teams, this is a hurdle they're slowly overcoming. Note the increasing frequency of these clubs winning against NBA teams. Before no European team could pull it off. Then Macabi showed the way, then Barcelona, and then CSKA Moscow. It won't be long until more and more of these teams start winning on a regular basis against NBA teams. That, you should expect in the years to come.

As for powerhouse national teams like Spain, Greece, Argentinal, Lithuania, etc...beating the "best" NBA selections has become a sort-of permanent order for four years and counting. This is the LeBronze moment I was referring to....LeBronze, as in Bronze medal...and that moment shall come in the 2008 Olympics. And I hope, for your sake, that I'm wrong. Like I said, international basketball has found their Mt. Everest. A lot of countries have placed their flags atop this bald head, with Argentina being the Sir Edmund Hillary of such conquest. :biggrin:...only difference is they didn't need sherpers. Just pure smartness, accurate shooting, & patient execution.

For now, :cheers: to your short-lived celebration...although I wasn't quite impressed with Lebronze's offense. I have to admit Lebronze posted decent numbers (13 pts, 8 rebs, 8 ast)...but what's that 5 turnovers??:biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DKaiser said:


> For now, :cheers: to your short-lived celebration...although I wasn't quite impressed with Lebronze's offense. I have to admit Lebronze posted decent numbers (13 pts, 8 rebs, 8 ast)...but what's that 5 turnovers??:biggrin:


He was also holding a block party down low on Macabi. He got 3 blocks and 2 steals on top of everything else. And I believe he did it in just over 20 minutes.
But yes, Europe and the rest of the world has been closing the gap. I don't feel like the US has gotten worse either. I just feel like the rest of the world is getting good. I mean, why wouldn't it? Why can't a kid in germany develop his game just like a kid from LA? You get a hoop, you get a ball. It's the same.

I have to admit, was kind of sad that Macabi couldn't give the Cavs a better workout than they did. We're trying to get ready for the NBA season, and a game like this probably just encourages bad habits.


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

These exhibition games have confirmed what I've been trying to tell you people for 4 years now -- the rules are very different, the difference has a big effect on the game, and all teams have a very difficult time adjusting to the difference in rules and systems. When US and NBA teams play foreign teams under international rules, its a huge advantage to the foreign teams and the result is that the games are frequently (though not always) competitive. When the games are played under NBA rules, the US teams win every game. 

Can we knock off the bull**** that foreign basketball has surpassed American basketball? Its simply false, and I don't care how many ESPN columns say otherwise. The foreigners have improved. They play respectable basketball. But most of the best players in the world are American. All of the best players in the world play in the NBA. Take away the huge advantage that foreign teams get (in FIBA tournaments) by using their very different rules and lousy officials and the US team wins 97 out of every 100 games against other teams. 

Personally, I think its our game and when we play it it should be under our rules, which are superior by the way. We invented the game and have the dominant professional league in the world. Think about it? Would the Brits and Italians and Spaniards play a World Cup using completely different rules than what they use in their leagues -- different field dimensions, different penalties, different offsides rules etc. Why do we?


----------



## DKaiser (Jul 28, 2006)

scooter said:


> ...the rules are very different, the difference has a big effect on the game, and all teams have a very difficult time adjusting to the difference in rules and systems.


Agree with you there...but



scooter said:


> When US and NBA teams play foreign teams under international rules, its a huge advantage to the foreign teams and the result is that the games are frequently (though not always) competitive.


Didn't the Dream Teams of the previous century steamrolled against top international teams while playing under international rules?

My point is, blaming the rules is just the same as blaming the refs.



scooter said:


> When the games are played under NBA rules, the US teams win every game.


The NBA should invite more top international clubs in tournaments with NBA rules. I wouldn't bet that US teams would win every game. 



scooter said:


> Can we knock off the bull**** that foreign basketball has surpassed American basketball? Its simply false, and I don't care how many ESPN columns say otherwise. The foreigners have improved. They play respectable basketball. But most of the best players in the world are American. All of the best players in the world play in the NBA. Take away the huge advantage that foreign teams get (in FIBA tournaments) by using their very different rules and lousy officials and the US team wins 97 out of every 100 games against other teams.


Most of the best ball players in the world are in the US. That much I agree. Great dunkers. Great individual scorers. In fact, I think most Euro/South American (SA) players can't beat US players one on one.

European/SA national teams' success against NBA selections are largely a case of the classic "the whole is greater than the sum of its parts". Individually, they may not look much to you. Some may look like they belong to the corporate world. As a team, however, they are very formidable.

One gem the NBA can carry with them when they lose to Euro/SA teams is the lesson about teamwork...which is sadly lost to the glamorous "posterized!"-dunking, trash-talking, "killer"-crossover-dribbling world of me-me-me. :biggrin:

With the Phoenix Suns' amazing playoff run minus Amare (relying on non-hyped players like Boris Diaw, Raja Bell, James Jones), I think the lesson on teamwork (for the sake of play execution) is slowly taking notice in the NBA. So that should slowly bridge the gap against top international teams.



scooter said:


> Personally, I think its our game and when we play it it should be under our rules, which are superior by the way.


The fact that US players can get away with palming the ball and travelling in the NBA is already a violation of its own original rules. As a league that seeks greater financial success, you can see how the business aspect of the NBA has made certain rules malleable. People want to see more dunks. People want to see killer-crossovers. So...go easy on the travelling and palming-the-ball calls.

So what do you mean "our rules"? :cheers:


----------



## scooter (Oct 22, 2003)

DKaiser said:


> European/SA national teams' success against NBA selections are largely a case of the classic "the whole is greater than the sum of its parts".


Baloney. The few games that foreign national teams have won against the US team is a result of playing under very different rules that the foreign guys have been playing under their whole lives. The foreign players and coaches know much more about which plays and systems work under the FIBA rules, which in my opinion suck (the moving screens all over the court are like watching offensive linemen run block). If the foreign "teamwork" was so superior, the foreign teams could win under NBA rules.

By the way, I acknowledge that basketball has spread and that international ball is much better than it used to be. That's why foreign teams are competitive now (at least with the handicap of using their crappy rules), unlike 10+ years ago, when they were always creamed by the Americans.



DKaiser said:


> One gem the NBA can carry with them when they lose to Euro/SA teams is the lesson about teamwork...which is sadly lost to the glamorous "posterized!"-dunking, trash-talking, "killer"-crossover-dribbling world of me-me-me. :biggrin:


Cliche. By the way, this is entertainment, not open heart surgery.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Maccabi just got smoked by another NBA club - this time the Raptors beat them *118-84*....

What's sad is there are still posters claiming the Euroleague is better than the NBA. 



fjkdsi said:


> Euroleague is better quality basketball than the NBA officialy now


----------

